# Biting leash when running



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Berkeley has a thing when I start to run he grabs the leash and runs with it in his mouth. Since he is only 6 months we obviously are not doing real running, just the occasional dash here and there. I have tried starting and then stopping immediately when he grabs the leash but it doesn't seem to phase him. He almost thinks its a game or something. Even if i let him hold it he will start to pull it around instead of looking forward.

Does anyone have any tips on how to get him to not grab the leash when running? He only grabs it otherwise after he plays with a dog on the street and then gets frustrated he cant stay and play. I just make him sit and drop the leash, then wait for him to calm down before we start walking again.

I'm at a loss for what to do with running because there is no incentive for him to not do it. He doesn't particularly want to run so its not the type of thing that he will understand if he drops the leash then he can run.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles does this too. You can try putting bitter apple on the leash, miles likes it so it didn't work for us but I know it has worked for others. 

We haven't corrected it because it doesn't interfere with our run, I just don't pull back as he gets over it in a mile or so


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hey, 

I don't think they come leash trained... and especially at the beginning of the walk it may have lots of energy. 
As far as running at 6 months... not really forced it, instead I let him set the pace.

What worked for me was teaching the dog "leave it" and "drop". I lost only one leash to biting.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

My pup does this... And then he goes into shark attack mode because he thinks it is a game! I am going to try carting a squirt bottle with me or a can of compressed air to tell him to knock it off. I don't mind the grabbing as much as I do the shark attack! I lost another shirt today due to this wrestling and it terrifies neighbors who aren't used to such, uh, vigorous play.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

LOL!! ;D ;D At six months old, they are just so exuberant!!


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Mine would chew on the leash ( lost 2), and enter shark attack mode with me ( although not with my girl friend for some reason). "Leave it" is the saving grace, or at least it was with me.

She still gets a little carried away from time to time, but no longer an issue as she responds quickly to commands (9 mo now).

Good luck ;D


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

I would say it's an excitement thing - the stimulation of running so wooo let's grab something and play! What about giving Berkeley something to have in his mouth when running like a ball? When Nelly is excited she immediately has to find a 'thing' to put in her mouth and show off


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah he gets very excited after playing with a passing dog. Full flip out mode on me and the leash. I just start laughing at him because he acts like a crazy person. It makes it slightly less embarrassing with all the people passing by. I could only imagine what they think of my parenting skills. At least he knows to bite softly.

It's kind of funny when people come over and see Berkeley get "mildly" excited. They think he is a crazy dog then, little do they know how crazy it actually gets. I don't think I could ever ask/trust any non-vizsla owners with him. I'm sure it would end in me cutting the vacation short.

I'll try and just let him hold it and hopefully he will grow out of it.


----------

